# New guy



## Will (Feb 24, 2014)

For the last several years I've been wanting to get into martial arts.  For some reason I thought I'm too old to start.  After researching it, I realize it's perfectly normal to start as an adult.  So here I am at age 31 looking to start.

I haven't signed up anywhere yet.  I've found a school I like.  I met with the Grand Master there Friday evening.  I was hoping to observe a class, but they were having belt testing so no classes.  I emailed him this morning asking if I can observe one this week.  I'm 99% sold on this school (http://www.yangsmartialart.com/).   From the website, "At Yang's Martial Arts School, we practice Sun Moo Do, which combines the arts of Tae Kwon Do, Hap Ki Do, Kung Jung Moo Sul, Gumdo, Meditation and Ki Training."

The one thing causing a little hesitation is that it requires a contract for a minimum of one year.  It's not that I think I won't enjoy it and want to quit.. it's more of my personal issue of hating contracts! 

Any advice for a guy my age getting into this, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 24, 2014)

Not a big contract fan myself, when they are forced. At my school, my Sifu has a 3 month sign-up that is non-refundable, but you can CHOOSE that or do just monthly plans. 

Are there any other schools in your area?


----------



## Will (Feb 24, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Not a big contract fan myself, when they are forced. At my school, my Sifu has a 3 month sign-up that is non-refundable, but you can CHOOSE that or do just monthly plans.
> 
> Are there any other schools in your area?



There are other schools..  but they are more expensive with less class time, and I wasn't as impressed with them.  There is one more I have an inquiry out to though, so we'll see about that one.  
Even though a contract is required, I don't get the impression this is a "buy a belt" type of school if that's what you're wondering (I can't say the same for the others I've talked to so far).


----------



## donald1 (Feb 24, 2014)

no... your never too old. my instructor is probably in his early fifties or late forties been in a bad wreck (and still able to do most the kicks and stuff and the splits too(close enough)

welcome to martial talk!


----------



## Takai (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome to MT.

You're a long way from being "too old"... Our oldest student is 70. She was promoted to 2nd Geup this month. If she can do it...

I'm not at all a fan of contracts myself and we do not use them. I do understand why some commercial schools use them, I just don't agree that they're necessary.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 24, 2014)

Will said:


> For the last several years I've been wanting to get into martial arts.  For some reason I thought I'm too old to start...



You're never too old to start in the MAs Newguy!! I was really interested in being a martial artist when I was a kid in the 70's watching Bruce Lee movies, but I was always too busy to follow up on it & just kept blowing it off. It wasn't until I was in my 30's and I finally became really serious about the martial arts and began training so  hardcore. So, for the record, you're never too old to begin your journey in the martial arts, I've done it and so can you... :asian:


----------



## Blindside (Feb 25, 2014)

Will said:


> The one thing causing a little hesitation is that it requires a contract for a minimum of one year.  It's not that I think I won't enjoy it and want to quit.. it's more of my personal issue of hating contracts!
> 
> Any advice for a guy my age getting into this, I'd appreciate it.



You aren't too old and I would never sign a one year contract.  Maybe if you had a long term history with this guy, but you don't.  Quite frankly the industry stats are something like "you lose 90% of students in 90 days."  I would offer to sign a shorter contract, even if the monthly cost was higher.  Too much risk for a first try at martial arts.  Where are you located?


----------



## Will (Feb 25, 2014)

After stopping by and observing a class last night, I got a bad vibe.  There were about 12 people in the class and 4 of them were kids.  Smallest guy out there, maybe 5 years old, had a black belt.  A kid that looked no older than 13 with a green belt was half-assing everything and looked to be having a miserable time.  If I had the option of month to month maybe I would still try this one, but I'm going to continue searching.  Not going to make a commitment of $110/month for 12 months on a place where I'm not sure I like the people.

There is a Muay Thai school about 15 minutes from me that's offering a 30 day free pass.  I've already submitted my info and they should be contacting me.  If that goes well, I'll be trying that out.  

Also, if there is anyone in the Lansdale, PA area that happens to be reading this thread and has experience first hand with schools in the area, I'd love suggestions.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 25, 2014)

A five year old black belt.

A one year contract.

So the kid started when he was 4? Weird. I would say, "Steer clear."


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 25, 2014)

I hate contracts.   Too much happens in life that may interfere with ones study or ability to pay.
I hate 5 year old Black Belts  sorry I have higher requirements including mental age and trust before giving a person a black belt.
But thats just me.  If you get a bad vibe do not go there it is that simple. If you like the place then you have to make up your mind if it is the only place around you can study.

oh I forgot to mention I have 2 friends in Canada that just received their Black Belts after many years of study each  and they are both well over 50


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 25, 2014)

Will said:


> For the last several years I've been wanting to get into martial arts.  For some reason I thought I'm too old to start.


 Sorry, I have to say this, its required...OLD!!!! I have a leather jacket older than you...ok now that we have got through the prerequisite 

[/quote]
 Any advice for a guy my age getting into this, I'd appreciate it.[/QUOTE]

Find a good teacher and start training




Will said:


> After stopping by and observing a class last night, I got a bad vibe.  There were about 12 people in the class and 4 of them were kids.  Smallest guy out there, maybe 5 years old, had a black belt.  A kid that looked no older than 13 with a green belt was half-assing everything and looked to be having a miserable time.  If I had the option of month to month maybe I would still try this one, but I'm going to continue searching.  Not going to make a commitment of $110/month for 12 months on a place where I'm not sure I like the people.
> 
> There is a Muay Thai school about 15 minutes from me that's offering a 30 day free pass.  I've already submitted my info and they should be contacting me.  If that goes well, I'll be trying that out.
> 
> Also, if there is anyone in the Lansdale, PA area that happens to be reading this thread and has experience first hand with schools in the area, I'd love suggestions.



I do not like contracts and I do not believe anyone should have a black belt before they are 18, but that is just me and my antiquated old school thinking. Check out the Muay Thai school also just doing a Google search based on the other schools address it appears you have a several schools in your area you could check out


----------



## Will (Feb 25, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I do not like contracts and I do not believe anyone should have a black belt before they are 18, but that is just me and my antiquated old school thinking. Check out the Muay Thai school also just doing a Google search based on the other schools address it appears you have a several schools in your area you could check out



I'm aware of the schools in the area.. I have inquiries out to just about all of them.  A couple of them have invited me to check out a class.  I will do so.  I have an appointment with the Muay Thai school Thursday night.  Although I've found out (after I scheduled) a contract is required.  This is just an appointment to check things out, and they said it's an introductory private session.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 25, 2014)

this is the first Ive heard of these "contracts" how do they work exactly?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 25, 2014)

donald1 said:


> this is the first Ive heard of these "contracts" how do they work exactly?



You sign a contract that says you will go to class for a year....and of course pay for a year as well... whether you actually go to class or not in some cases.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 25, 2014)

Will said:


> After stopping by and observing a class last night, I got a bad vibe.  There were about 12 people in the class and 4 of them were kids.  Smallest guy out there, maybe 5 years old, had a black belt.  A kid that looked no older than 13 with a green belt was half-assing everything and looked to be having a miserable time.  If I had the option of month to month maybe I would still try this one, but I'm going to continue searching.  Not going to make a commitment of $110/month for 12 months on a place where I'm not sure I like the people.



Baby black belts are a frequent topic of discussion. Personally, I don't care for them. I got my first 1st Dan (ITF Taekwon-Do) when I was 13, and in retrospect I would say that was too young. The school I am with now (Moo Duk Kwan Taekwondo) uses 18 as a general guide for how old people need to be before consideration for promotion to 1st Dan. But there are certainly (rare) exceptions. We issued a 1st Dan last summer to a 17 year old girl. She'd been training in this school since she was 7 or 8 years old and is a remarkable young lady in many ways.

As far as the green belt goes... anybody can have a bad day (especially at that age...) and it's often totally unrelated to their MA training.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 27, 2014)

One thing I wanted to add: I don't mind when a contract is VOLUNTARY. What do I mean? The school I go to offers several payment plans. The more you pay ahead, the more you save per month...but you CAN pay monthly. When it is the only option though, it seems sketchy. They may tell you something like, "Well if you sink all that money into it, then you are more likely to come." They know that isn't the truth!


----------



## drop bear (Feb 27, 2014)

Take a real hard look at the school before you sign the contract. That 30 day trial sounds the better deal regardless of what you eventually choose to do.

Is this your guy ?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U1qqJVaNIlY

By the way doing a Thai camp is not a good indicator of good muay Thai. I am not saying he is bad just still looking. Muay Thai is generally pretty simple to judge.

 Do they have fighters that win fights?

Are they reasonable people to train with?

Obligitory old guy comment. We had a dude come in at 55 train for twelve weeks and fight a boxing match.( an exhibition)

If that is the one they are a non competitive club. Look I don't know. what else is out there?
http://www.fusiontrainingcenter.com/kickboxing.html


----------



## stickarts (Feb 27, 2014)

I have taught an 82 year old so you're a young guy!   Many school owners have large financial committments with their landlord, so in an effort not to go bankrupt also use contracts to try and ensure a steady income. We have contracts , however, we also offer pay as you go month to month. There are also laws that allow you to escape the contract in certain cases. Ask the owner about the cancellation policy. Contracts can be good or bad. It's how they are used that makes the difference.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 27, 2014)

Excuse the spazlyness of my posts I am sort of hunting around googling as I go.

If you are looking at nak muay gym. 
http://worldmma.com/locations/chalfont/

Which does have the 30 day trial.

That looks pretty good. Legit instructors who have had ring time. And they have spent time in other styles.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XYptLEuhtsM

And they don't seem like a bunch of duchebags.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 27, 2014)

I know this is across the pond, but the linkage is to a site that gives good karma. In addition a biog of the instructor. This were I have done the fitness. Kenny though is the real deal! Just an example of a good teacher.

Clicky


----------



## Will (Feb 27, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> One thing I wanted to add: I don't mind when a contract is VOLUNTARY. What do I mean? The school I go to offers several payment plans. The more you pay ahead, the more you save per month...but you CAN pay monthly. When it is the only option though, it seems sketchy. They may tell you something like, "Well if you sink all that money into it, then you are more likely to come." They know that isn't the truth!




That's how I am.  I received a response from one school yesterday that had a month-to-month, 6 month, and 12 month option.  The month to month was only $6 less per month than the 12 month commitment.  I'm okay with that.  



drop bear said:


> Excuse the spazlyness of my posts I am sort of hunting around googling as I go.
> 
> If you are looking at nak muay gym.
> http://worldmma.com/locations/chalfont/
> ...



That is the one.  I have an appointment with them tonight at 7:45.  I'm very intrigued by Muay Thai, but I believe a contract is required at that particular school.  There is one other gym that offers Muay Thai but to me it looks more like a kickboxing workout more than anything and not real Muay Thai.  

I'm taking aclass at http://www.shutokarateclub.com/ on Saturday morning to see how I like it.  Also plan on visiting one more karate place (http://www.corselloskarate.com/) before I make a final decision.  
If I'm unimpressed or unable to find something that works for me, I'll try the cheaper classes at the YMCA for a while.  

Also, thanks everyone for the welcome and the encouragement.  Really hoping to find a school that's close to me that's a good fit.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 27, 2014)

Will said:


> That's how I am.  I received a response from one school yesterday that had a month-to-month, 6 month, and 12 month option.  The month to month was only $6 less per month than the 12 month commitment.  I'm okay with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And the YMCA will have judo or wrestling which is generally good quality instruction for less money.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 27, 2014)

Will, you might check with area churches and community centers as well.  Sometimes you can find some pretty darn good martial arts groups at places like the YMCA for next to nothing.

I think your gut feeling about the contract school is probably correct, for what it's worth.  Shop around, don't sign anything till you try it, buyer beware.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 27, 2014)

Interestingly most of the photo's on the yangs website home page are stock images from the internet, they aren't actually his students.  The photo's on the Gallery page seem like stuff from his actual school.


----------



## Will (Feb 27, 2014)

drop bear said:


> If that is the one they are a non competitive club. Look I don't know. what else is out there?
> http://www.fusiontrainingcenter.com/kickboxing.html



Don't know why I didn't see this earlier...  I called this place yesterday and they refused to quote me any prices over the phone (even though the website says it starts at $89/month).  I'll research this one more next week.   

The school I visited tonight is unfortunately more than I can spend, plus there is no month to month option (1 year contract).  They were having a BJJ class when I walked in.  After that the instructor talked to me a bit and then he gave me some gloves and he showed me some of the basic Muay Thai punches.  Price, unfortunately, makes it not an option.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 27, 2014)

Will said:


> Don't know why I didn't see this earlier...  I called this place yesterday and they refused to quote me any prices over the phone (even though the website says it starts at $89/month).  I'll research this one more next week.
> 
> The school I visited tonight is unfortunately more than I can spend, plus there is no month to month option (1 year contract).  They were having a BJJ class when I walked in.  After that the instructor talked to me a bit and then he gave me some gloves and he showed me some of the basic Muay Thai punches.  Price, unfortunately, makes it not an option.




Yeah look at the YMCA. You want to find a quality school more that you want to do a preferred martial art. Sort of.

I am wary of schools that don't compete because then they don't skills test.


----------

